# Golfsupport.com - any good?



## dufferman (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi all,

I put an order through GolfSupport.com on Monday for a new putter. I got an email Tuesday saying the putter is 'In stock' and 'reserved for my order' but haven't heard anything since. I'd say 4 days is long enough to dispatch?

Tried to call them - no response, tried evening and daytime including 10 minutes ago, just no answer. Paid via PayPal so not worried about protection for my money, just frustrated that I could have bought it elsewhere and may have it by now!

Anyone else had issues with them?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 12, 2015)

I did one time have a issue with some FJ waterproof trousers which I bought although they never actally had stock and ended up taking about 2 weeks  to arrive.

But since have bought many items including a Â£2.75 puma polo they listed wrongly should of been Â£22.75 without any hassles. Cant you log on the website and check order status? if itw as ready for despatch tuesday it would be touch and go if it was with you yet anyway most likely delivery tomorrow?


----------



## dufferman (Feb 12, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			I did one time have a issue with some FJ waterproof trousers which I bought although they never actally had stock and ended up taking about 2 weeks  to arrive.

But since have bought many items including a Â£2.75 puma polo they listed wrongly should of been Â£22.75 without any hassles. Cant you log on the website and check order status? if itw as ready for despatch tuesday it would be touch and go if it was with you yet anyway most likely delivery tomorrow?
		
Click to expand...

That's the issue - the email doesn't say ready for dispatch, it says 'in stock and reserved for your order'. And nothing since then!

I've just got a marketing email from them advertising their products, which at least proves they're not going to run away with my money! 

I'll keep trying the phone...


----------



## nickyj4 (Feb 12, 2015)

One of my mates works for them, if you PM me the details I can check with him if you want


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 12, 2015)

dufferman said:



			That's the issue - the email doesn't say ready for dispatch, it says 'in stock and reserved for your order'. And nothing since then!

I've just got a marketing email from them advertising their products, which at least proves they're not going to run away with my money! 

I'll keep trying the phone...
		
Click to expand...


I cant recall whether I had a despatch email or the items just turned after being reserved sorry just trawled through trash email but to no avail. hope your new wand turns up soon.


----------



## winty57 (Feb 12, 2015)

Have you had any joy in contacting them? I sent an email this morning and as yet have had no reply, although it does say it can be 24 hours before a reply! not really my idea of good customer service, think someone else will get my order


----------



## dufferman (Feb 17, 2015)

winty57 said:



			Have you had any joy in contacting them? I sent an email this morning and as yet have had no reply, although it does say it can be 24 hours before a reply! not really my idea of good customer service, think someone else will get my order
		
Click to expand...

I AM FUMMING!!!!

They have had my order for over a week. They have now sent me 3 emails with the exact same thing - "Your item is in stock and reserved for this order".

No-one answers their office phones. I tweeted them Friday and they tweeted back saying "Your order is leaving the warehouse today" - well it's Tuesday and it's still not here.

This has to be the worse communication I've ever experienced from a golf retailer.

I have sent them a last attempt email to see where the order is, then I'll be cancelling the order.

ADVICE TO ALL: DON'T USE GOLFSUPPORT.COM!


----------



## North Mimms (Feb 17, 2015)

Tweeting is the way to go if you don't get a response thru usual channels.

Any dithering from any customer service dept, and I get on the Twitter.
I only use it for this!

No company likes having a public grumpy customer


----------



## dufferman (Feb 17, 2015)

Update.

I did some Googling. Turns out "Golf Support" are in fact "Golfix". 

I then found a completely different phone number for Golfix. They answered in 3 rings, with "Hello, Golf Support". 

After explaining my woes, he went of the the warehouse to find my order. They then called back to tell me that the order would definitely be dispatched today with next day delivery.

Which is interesting, considering I was told the putter would be dispatched on Friday via Twitter.

I'll see if it arrives tomorrow. If not, off to PayPal and lots of angry tweeting and emailing!

Also, it turns out they didn't realise the TWO telephone numbers on their emails aren't working. Didn't they realise their phones weren't ringing????


----------



## winty57 (Feb 17, 2015)

dufferman said:



			Update.

I did some Googling. Turns out "Golf Support" are in fact "Golfix". 

I then found a completely different phone number for Golfix. They answered in 3 rings, with "Hello, Golf Support". 

After explaining my woes, he went of the the warehouse to find my order. They then called back to tell me that the order would definitely be dispatched today with next day delivery.

Which is interesting, considering I was told the putter would be dispatched on Friday via Twitter.

I'll see if it arrives tomorrow. If not, off to PayPal and lots of angry tweeting and emailing!

Also, it turns out they didn't realise the TWO telephone numbers on their emails aren't working. Didn't they realise their phones weren't ringing????
		
Click to expand...

still no reply from them on email, have given up!


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 17, 2015)

I have used Golf Support for a number of years and never had a problem. I order mostly shoes as they offer size 14 and 15. I ordered some trousers a couple of weeks ago and received them within 10 or 11 days I think. It was the first time (apart for the time last year when I ordered Myjoys) that they said they had to order the stock in. I still had it within two weeks.

I can understand your annoyance as I would be the same.


----------



## bobwak (Feb 17, 2015)

They don't have in stock what they have for sale on their website. They wait for the order then order it themselves. 

I found this out after chasing them for a galvin green jacket that I had been waiting for for two weeks. They then decided that they couldn't get hold of it and cancelled the order.   Despite this they continued to advertise it for sale for weeks afterwards. 

Worst of all is they manipulate the reviews that are submitted. I tried to let others know by submitting an honest review and tell others of my experience. All I got was continual excuses about how I had breached their terms and conditions as I was not commenting on something I had bought from them!!  Course I didn't buy it they weren't honest about having it in the first place and I couldn't get it. 

STEER CLEAR OF GOLF SUPPORT


----------

